# Glenn Robinson to be traded



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The Philadelphia 76ers placed 11-year veteran Glenn Robinson on the injured list Monday with left ankle tendinitis and will try to trade the former No. 1 pick.
> 
> 
> Sixers general manager Billy King indicated that he and new coach Jim O'Brien had reached the conclusion that trading the 31-year-old forward would be the best thing for all parties.
> ...


Glenn's right. his in-between style of play doesn't fit O'Brien's inside out philosiphy at all. I don't think Obie even knows what a mid range shot is.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RP McMurphy was right! I'm sure Robinson was pissed that he dived on the floor for a ball in game for nothing, but I'm happy. Once I heard he left the team, I knew he was gone.

Now the question is what in the world can we get for him? With him being obviously disgruntled this early, it's a hazard to keep him around the team for any amount of time. So the options are to buy him out or find a team who'd be interested.

I really wish we could trick Golden State into giving us something, I would really love to have a guy like Troy Murphy, or Mike Dunleavy on this team. But knowing them they wouldn't make a trade without making a team bite on Cliff Robinson's contract :dead: .

Only team that I can think of that would be anywhere near interested in acquiring Robinson is the Heat, and they would probably wait for him to be bought out. Well this is the NBA, we can always just wait and see if there's a GM dumb enough to take him off our hands yet give us something good in return.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This is wonderful news. Maybe we can trade him to the Bobcats for some young players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For anyone to want Robinson, they have to want his cancerous presence for a season. Maybe a G-Rob and a first round pick for Jason Kidd. 

The Nets don't care. If they lose for a year and lose Robinson, they don't give two ****s.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> For anyone to want Robinson, they have to want his cancerous presence for a season. Maybe a G-Rob and a first round pick for Jason Kidd.
> 
> The Nets don't care. If they lose for a year and lose Robinson, they don't give two ****s.


Thats actually a trade I would do. I think the Sixers shot themselves in the foot though with announcing this too soon. I think the trade offers would be more attractive closer to the trading deadline. This early in the season teams dont know what they have or what they're team will be looking like


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I think the trade offers would be more attractive closer to the trading deadline. This early in the season teams dont know what they have or what they're team will be looking like


That's true, but I think Jim O'Brien wants him out of the clubhouse immediately. I think the Sixers would rather just waive him, than trade him for something half-decent if it means keeping him on the team for three months.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's true, but I think Jim O'Brien wants him out of the clubhouse immediately. I think the Sixers would rather just waive him, than trade him for something half-decent if it means keeping him on the team for three months.


If thats the case. Stash him on IL, dont allow him to come near the team when that part of the season comes up, take the most attractive offer. That being said you are so correct.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> This is wonderful news. Maybe we can trade him to the Bobcats for some young players.




Hahahahahahahahahahahaha 

Wait are you serious?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> This is wonderful news. Maybe we can trade him to the Bobcats for some young players.


That would be perfect. Charlotte should bite on a contract that expires this year(like Atlanta did last year in the trade for Robinson), and they have so much contract room that we don't have to match contracts.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

we sixers fans demanded that trade about 8 mounths ago now its the time but i thing its a bad time that not many teams want to trade their players i dont see one team traded one medium or good player for glenn.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> As almost everybody who has ever made plans can tell you, things don't always go as planned. The same applies to NBA teams. When the 76ers acquired Glenn Robinson in a trade over a year ago, they envisioned him as the secondary scorer to Allen Iverson that the team had been searching for. An injury-plagued season in 2003-04 then followed, and a new coach with a new system was brought in.
> 
> Despite that Robinson entered the 2004 training camp with the mindset that he could, in fact, be the answer that the Sixers thought he would be. He arrived at camp in good condition and got strong early reviews. But plans changed last week when Head Coach Jim O'Brien announced that rookie Andre Iguodala would be the team's starter at small forward instead of Robinson.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Some interesting things in some articles from yesterday that I didn't have a chance to highlight until now.



> It is a complicated situation, in part because Robinson - carrying a salary of $12,071,250 - is in the final season of his contract, and in part because he has been away from the Sixers for nearly a week, attending to a serious personal family matter. Both the Sixers and Robinson insist the decision to promote Iguodala over Robinson, and Robinson's absence from the team are totally unrelated.
> 
> But, in part, because Robinson had been away, he was one of three players - with John Salmons and Kevin Ollie - placed on the injured list, meaning they must miss at least the first five games.
> 
> ...


LINK

Nothing really new there, we all know that Korver, Dalembert (restricted) and Green are all free agents in the offseason and that the Sixers want to get them all back, I just like to keep it fresh it people's minds.



> That's the only plausible explanation of putting a $12 million man on the bench, knowing he wouldn't be pleased, *already having failed in an attempt to trade him to New Orleans for a forward (Jamal Mashburn) who is injured with two years left on his contract*.


LINK 

Now I'm not the biggest Screamin' A. fan but he does have sources, and if it was true that we were trying to go after Jamal Mashburn.. :sour: all I can say is thank the heavens that it fell through. As I look through this, I think buyout is the best case scenario because I doubt we can keep him on the roster long enough to benefit from his value around the trade deadline.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to Hoops Hype, if the 76ers can't find a trade for Robinson they'll buy him out.

I'm sure I'm not the only one hoping that's what happens.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hopefully we get something for him, but if we cant id just keep him.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> According to Hoops Hype, if the 76ers can't find a trade for Robinson they'll buy him out.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one hoping that's what happens.


What would be the point of buying him out I'd rather trade him for Jahidi White or Jerome James, both in their contract years who would give them more height. Actually, I'd like a Skinner/Jackson, Robinson for Rashard Lewis and James. If only we had a first round draft pick this year...


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

but then we would be taking a step down in depth, our centre position wouldnt be as good and neither would our power forward, i would rather have skinner over williamson and jackson over james, and they dont really need lewis with the emergence of Andre Iguodala


----------



## WhiteTandaFitted (Sep 27, 2004)

i don't really see any point in having rashard lewis.

i'd be willing to take on a semi-bad contract if we could get a good, young player...

gladly would take a star for an expiring contract, though.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> What would be the point of buying him out I'd rather trade him for Jahidi White or Jerome James, both in their contract years who would give them more height. Actually, I'd like a Skinner/Jackson, Robinson for Rashard Lewis and James. If only we had a first round draft pick this year...


Yeah, but what good is size when the player isn't good? Jerome James has really fell into a pattern of being lazy, and he hasn't had a season as productive as his first. Instead of going for something like that, we could just scan the minor leagues and get a journeyman big.

And if we were to make a trade with Seattle, I'd want Vladimir Radmanovic more than Lewis.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Robinson update. The Sixers announced late in the preseason that they would try to trade Glenn Robinson, who is making $12 million in the final year of his contract but was replaced in the starting lineup by rookie Andre Iguodala.
> 
> Sixers president and general manager Billy King said last night that there has been sufficient interest in Robinson.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The 76ers are in the process of shopping Glenn Robinson around the league, but have received insufficient offers in return. Robinson missed a lot of time dealing with a personal family matter during the preseason, and is currently on the I-L with left ankle tendinitis.
> 
> The "Big Dog" was unhappy with being relegated to the bench in place of rookie Andre Iguodala and has not fit in well with coach Jim O'Brien's defensive scheme. Robinson is being beat by his man too many times leading to 5-on-4 situations, and that is leading to foul trouble for other frontcourt players because they have to slide over and play help defense.
> 
> ...


LINK 

I don't believe we could acquire Sprewell, Carter, or Jones, but I really wouldn't mind acquiring Dale Davis for him, he's the only realistic name on that list that I'd be interested in, especially since he's a free agent after the season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> LINK
> ...


Which doesn't make any sense. Why would Golden State trade Davis for a lockerroom cancer in Robinson when they both are expiring. The only person they would more than likely trade for Robinson would be Cliff Robinson. Now this deal could happen, if Golden State decides they want to lose Robinson's contract as well.

Kedrick Brown is done in the league after this and G-Rob is expiring, so GS might be interested in the deal below. I think it helps Philly tremendously, giving them two guys who can help now. Although it crowds the frontcourt, you can play Dalembert, Robinson and Thomas together because of Robinson's outside shooting. Skinner, Davis, Williamson, Jackson provide a lot of physicality off the bench, even if 3 of the 4 are injury prone.

As for Golden State, they get Najera and Biedrins minutes in the 2nd half of the season to go along with Murphy and Foyle and either waive Robinson and Brown or stick them both on IR. 

Golden State trades: C Dale Davis (1.3 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.3 minutes)
PF Clifford Robinson	(2.0 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 17.0 minutes)
Golden State receives: Glenn Robinson	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
SF Kedrick Brown	(0.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 6.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -3.3 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and 0.0 apg.

Philadelphia trades: Glenn Robinson	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
SF Kedrick Brown	(0.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 6.0 minutes)
Philadelphia receives: C Dale Davis	(1.3 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.3 minutes)
PF Clifford Robinson	(2.0 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 17.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +3.3 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and 0.0 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Golden State and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Golden State and Philadelphia had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I actually wouldn't mind doing that, at first I was thinking Cliff Robinson's contract had more years left than it really does. The Sixers can use any big man depth they can get, because they can't rebound. Of course Cliff isn't actually known for pulling down boards but in this deal, I'd look at him as the throw-in.0


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Golden State won't want Glenn at all. He obviously doesn't want to come off the bench, and they're trying to make Dunleavy their fanchise player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> Golden State won't want Glenn at all. He obviously doesn't want to come off the bench, and they're trying to make Dunleavy their fanchise player.


It would be for less than half a season. Glenn is not being traded till near the deadline.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to Insider from yesterday, all teams that have been trying to acquire Robinson have wanted Dalembert thrown in, and Billy King has refused to bite. It also made note of the fact that there's a great chance Robinson won't be on the Sixers by the weekend, and then I found this today..



> NEW YORK - The Glenn Robinson Saga could be resolved by the end of the week.
> 
> Barring a last-minute trade offer that is substantially better than anything 76ers president Billy King has already heard from another NBA team, the Sixers are likely to buy out the final year of Robinson's $12 million contract and waive him.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

It's gonna be hard trading Robinson now. O'Brien was dumb to bench Robinson, and then later had the diplomacy skill to say "Glen is taking well" to the press. That alone pretty much killed his trade value. And now with a potential buyout, why would other teams be willing to rush in with a good offer? They could just wait for the buyout to happen and pick him off waiver.

I'm surprised O'Brien was even hired as a headcoach in the first place. He is a confused man.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chewgum</b>!
> It's gonna be hard trading Robinson now. O'Brien was dumb to bench Robinson, and then later had the diplomacy skill to say "Glen is taking well" to the press. That alone pretty much killed his trade value. And now with a potential buyout, why would other teams be willing to rush in with a good offer? They could just wait for the buyout to happen and pick him off waiver.
> 
> I'm surprised O'Brien was even hired as a headcoach in the first place. He is a confused man.


I think Jim O'Brien was a good fit for the team, he's a good coach, but he has to understand that he needs to go with a scheme that fits the pieces he has. With the players struggling with the "five as one" defensive scheme, I'm surprised that he doesn't simplify things so they can get better performance on the floor. Going back to the preseason the team has been falling behind big in just about every game.

I agree with the comments you made on Robinson, not only would it have helped his trade value (all things equal why not start Iggy at the two?) and it would've helped the team offensively at least for the short term. I mean, if I could see through the "Robinson is taking it extremely well" then I'm sure a the rest of the league could.

Robinson's value is down now, and they want to rid themselves of him, so they're going to force him out the door fast. I hope they can find someone to take him, and so they can get a reasonable rebounder back. I'd take Antonio Davis, I'd take anyone right about now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Don't count on Billy King waiving Glenn Robinson in the next few days after all.
> 
> King apparently has decided to keep Robinson on the injured list indefinitely, in the hopes that he'll eventually be able to trade Robinson.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The best available Robinson is Philadelphia small forward Glenn Robinson. The Knicks have inquired about him. His $12-million salary would fit neatly in a deal for Tim Thomas, who is making $12.9 million. But Glenn Robinson's contract ends after this season, and the 76ers don't want to take back a longer contract. Tim Thomas has two seasons left on his deal.


LINK

Pickers can't be choosers but.. :no:


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

Gotta love the tag team of Billy King and O'Brien! They have managed to turn a $12-mil property with some trade value into dead weight. Oh the genius of O'Brien. This is the same O'brien who sat Chris Mihm when he was with the Celts, and now Mihm is doing pretty damn well in LA. The same O'brien who refused to incorporate Ricky Davis into his subliminal offense, and now Ricky Davis is doing much better under Doc Rivers.

Robinson must be smirking in Chicago.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Unhappy he hasn't been traded, Glenn Robinson rejoined the Philadelphia 76ers on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The Sixers announced two weeks ago they would try to deal the disgruntled former All-Star, who has been away from the team because of a family issue.
> ...


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I read that Billy King is considering waiving Big Dog if they can't trade him. Is he crazy? Even if that's an option, he shouldn't have said it publicly. Now, teams will just sit tight until we cut him. I say if we can't find any takers through a trade, then play him to boost his trade value b/c a team like the Heat or Knicks will pick him up in a heart beat. He can still drop 20 a night.

I'll have more to say about Billy King later...:devil:


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

Can someone explain to me why on earth is Billy King hasn't traded Robinson yet? I mean seriously, has every option has been exhausted yet? King said he got a few offers but weren't good. Does anyone know what offers were they? Boy, and I thought Mitch Kupcake was the biggest idiot when he hinted that Shaq was "dispensable" before trading him. Mitch, is that you?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chewgum</b>!
> Can someone explain to me why on earth is Billy King hasn't traded Robinson yet? I mean seriously, has every option has been exhausted yet? King said he got a few offers but weren't good. Does anyone know what offers were they? Boy, and I thought Mitch Kupcake was the biggest idiot when he hinted that Shaq was "dispensable" before trading him. Mitch, is that you?


You dont make a trade just to make a trade. As much of an idiot that Billy King is, I think he knows this and wont be forced into just doing something. We got to get some help in here and just trading away Robinson for cap fodder is not the way to go


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think I like this move. I think it's a terrible situation to allow Big Dog to come back around the team, and speak to the media. If he's constantly complaining about not being traded, this is doing nothing but hurting his trade value. Right now, I really don't want to see Robinson step on the court, at this point it'll only backfire.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alleninsf</b>!
> I read that Billy King is considering waiving Big Dog if they can't trade him. Is he crazy? Even if that's an option, he shouldn't have said it publicly. Now, teams will just sit tight until we cut him. I say if we can't find any takers through a trade, then play him to boost his trade value b/c a team like the Heat or Knicks will pick him up in a heart beat. He can still drop 20 a night.
> 
> I'll have more to say about Billy King later...:devil:


King isn't going to waive robinson, that's why he's practicing with the team again. he's doing exactly what you just said.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Needing some kind of spark to ignite their winless team, the New Orleans Hornets soon will trade for disgruntled Philadelphia forward Glenn Robinson. Robinson has yet to play this season and new coach Jim O'Brien doesn't even want him on the roster because of his questionable attitude and unwillingness to play defense. The Hornets need someone to help take the scoring load off of Baron Davis. And "Big Dog'' Robinson won't be shy about getting up shots.


LINK

If we trade Robinson to New Orleans there's only a handful of possible deals, one of them being Robinson for Mashburn + George Lynch, another possible scenario (one I'd want to do badly) is:

Mashburn/PJ Brown for Robinson/Aaron McKie, the numbers match up, and it's a deal that would help us since we badly need another big man, a guy like PJ Brown would be valuable depth.

Mashburn has a year left on his contract after this season, and PJ Brown has two, we'd actually be cutting a year off of McKie's contract. Moving PJ Brown would give David West more time at PF for the Hornets.


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

Philly,
are you sure that's the right link? I didn't see any mention.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how about Foyle and Davis for Dalembert/Big Dog?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chewgum</b>!
> Philly,
> are you sure that's the right link? I didn't see any mention.


Yeah it's further down the page under the heading "You heard it here first".



> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> how about Foyle and Davis for Dalembert/Big Dog?


I don't know if the Sixers have the credibility to have a future president on the roster. :grinning: And if they did, I wouldn't make that trade if someone held me at gun point.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> how about Foyle and Davis for Dalembert/Big Dog?


:rofl: :whatever: :hurl:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If the Raps-Blazers trade happens (http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1926133)
Philadelphia should try to acquire Abdur-Rahim for Big Dog and a draft pick... It can work for both teams...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> how about Foyle and Davis for Dalembert/Big Dog?


That is, hands-down, the dumbest thing i've ever heard in my life


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> LINK
> ...



and that's not much better


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> If the Raps-Blazers trade happens (http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1926133)
> Philadelphia should try to acquire Abdur-Rahim for Big Dog and a draft pick... It can work for both teams...


EXACTLY! I was gonna post the same thing. Rahim for Big Dog makes too much sense for both Sixers and Raps. Just too much sense for this not to happen. Actually, I posted earlier in here I said that Philly should trade Robinson for Rahim straight up with Portland, but now if the Portland-Raptor goes through, then there is no reason why the Sixers should not go after Rahim for Robinson. No matter how you look at it, Rahim for Robinson makes too much sense for the Sixers (and Raptors too!). Rahim and Iverson would give the Sixers that inside-out game that every sound team should have. Sixers don't need to do fancy tweaking to their roster, just do Rahim for Robinson and let the team gel. If Billy King is not on this one already, then he has a brain lapse.


----------



## WhiteTandaFitted (Sep 27, 2004)

i was thinkin big dog for rahim about a week ago, but i didn't think the salaries matched up...good to see you fellas are on the same track i was on and actually thought of something that would work under the CBA.

it's wishful thinking, and with Billy King, it probably won't happen. AI and Rahim would be a nice inside-outside combo, though, and I could really see Rahim fitting into the system pretty well.

it would work out for the raptors, too. if they're gonna trade VC, they're obviously not looking to win this year. may as well clear up the 12 million in cap space from Big Dog and try to make a run at a free agent next year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> and that's not much better


Then come to the table with something, PJ Brown and the Mashburn contract isn't as bad as you're making it out to be.

Big Dog's contract isn't going to help us out much at all, it's not going to put us under the cap.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Robinson's contract is great because it won't be here next year, when we need to sign Korver, Dalembert, and Green. Considering how he's already better than Dampier and Foyle, and he has upside, and how much they're making, there will probably be some team willing to give him a max contract, and Korver will need a lot of money as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> Robinson's contract is great because it won't be here next year, when we need to sign Korver, Dalembert, and Green. Considering how he's already better than Dampier and Foyle, and he has upside, and how much they're making, there will probably be some team willing to give him a max contract, and Korver will need a lot of money as well.


Thing is we can still sign Korver, Dalembert, and perhaps even Green anyway. I have a spreadsheet with the Sixers current cap situation, I've been meaning to put it up for a while but never got to it, I'll try putting it up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The rumor going around is that if a trade happens it'll be Mashburn/George Lynch for Big Dog. According to New Orleans fans Mash's contract is 80% covered by insurance, and Lynch has one year and $3.3 million left after this season.

Don't expect a buyout, because I'm reading that Robinson refuses to accept anything less than the $12 million he's scheduled to make this season. And now the Sixers notice teams are interested in picking him up for the veteran's minimum this season, so they don't want to have to pay the full amount of the contract for Glenn Robinson to help another team.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

i dont like the mashburn and lynch trade, they both have 2 years left right?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> For anyone to want Robinson, they have to want his cancerous presence for a season. Maybe a G-Rob and a first round pick for Jason Kidd.
> 
> The Nets don't care. If they lose for a year and lose Robinson, they don't give two ****s.


I'm sure the Nets can get more than that. Then again with Philly lottery bound, that would be one more high draft pick to add to their collection.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

If Mashburn gets healthy, he can still help your team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> The rumor going around is that if a trade happens it'll be Mashburn/George Lynch for Big Dog. According to New Orleans fans Mash's contract is 80% covered by insurance, and Lynch has one year and $3.3 million left after this season.
> 
> Don't expect a buyout, because I'm reading that Robinson refuses to accept anything less than the $12 million he's scheduled to make this season. And now the Sixers notice teams are interested in picking him up for the veteran's minimum this season, so they don't want to have to pay the full amount of the contract for Glenn Robinson to help another team.


Just as I suspected. Big Dog is basically in his final NBA season. After this I doubt anyone signs him. He would be foolish to accept a buyout of less than his entire salary, because he still gets paid (free meals, stipends and everything) by not accepting the buyout.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I'm sure the Nets can get more than that. Then again with Philly lottery bound, that would be one more high draft pick to add to their collection.


With how the playoff picture is shaping up, I'm finding it hard to see eight teams that are better than the Sixers. That's just me though. Anyway, the Sixers don't have the rights to their draft pick unless they're one of the eight worst teams in the league.. if they weren't.. the pick would go to New Jersey anyway.



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> If Mashburn gets healthy, he can still help your team.


Nah, he's a contract right now and that's it. He was considering retirement before the Hornets sat him for the season. He has no cartiledge in one of his knees, and the condition isn't getting better. I think it's best for him to just ride it out and not even try to come back.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

Offer the raptors robinson and dalembert in erxchange for vince carter!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> Offer the raptors robinson and dalembert in erxchange for vince carter!!


\

I think I would rather keep Dalembert. Maybe give them Green or Skinner.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

im talking a viable trade!

if the raps accepted robison and skinner/green for vince, the raptor fans would lynch the gm and the sixers would be dancing naked down broad st for a week


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I would never give Dalembert for Vince


----------

